# Hunting Clubs



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

I remember when I was much younger that my old man neighbor would come home all the time with freshly killed pheasant and I found out that he would go out to a gun club/hunting club somewhere in the Ogden area. Long story short, I have pt Google to good use today while I have been "busily working" and yet I really havnt found much. Does anyone know of places in Northern Utah that dont cost a fortune to go and shoot pheasant and other upland game?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Check out Ken Dillree in Corrinne. His number is 435-744-2284. He's a great guy and runs a 1st class operation. His birds fly hard and are pretty reasonably priced. I think you can get a mixed bag of pheasants (hen and roosters) for around $17 a bird. Some years he also has chukar and quail. His season runs October 1-March 31. Here is his website, although it looks pretty outdated http://pheasantgroveutah.com/


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

_Anything synthetic when it comes to uplands or bird dogs is lack luster in my opinion_


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

QuillGordon said:


> _Anything synthetic when it comes to uplands or bird dogs is lack luster in my opinion_


I would prefer to hunt wild game in their original habitat as well, but in case you havn't noticed the pheasant numbers are dropping while their habitat is being turned into homes for humans. I would rather be able to hunt at these clubs than not hunt at all.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Ignore the troll...Check out Diamond Ranch outfitters in Syracuse, Utah. Jed runs a great club with very nice birds.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

bwhntr said:


> Ignore the troll...Check out Diamond Ranch outfitters in Syracuse, Utah. Jed runs a great club with very nice birds.


You just called QuillGordon a troll. :shock: Quill is legend from the old division forums. I hope he posts up some pics, he has the finest upland pics I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

_Grazie. You read that bulhmpr. I am legend :O•-: 
He's just upset because he run synthetic bird dog_


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

For hell's sakes, I don't give a **** about this p1$$ing contest, im just looking for info on hunting clubs in Northern Utah. If you are against hunting clubs then start your own **** thread and explain why on there. I dont care.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

_Alright then, settle down. Here ya go

"Southern Idaho"

From what I'm told they have good flyin birds a plenty and they are real cheap

Talk to this feller, he holds the key_


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Ignore the troll...Check out Diamond Ranch outfitters in Syracuse, Utah. Jed runs a great club with very nice birds.


And just where is the LIKE button?!!!!!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Those aren't the sweet pics I remember Quill posting on the old forum. I remember pretty shotguns and bird feathers. I'm a little concerned about the last pic as well, not something I'd been interested in taking a pic of, but hey who am I to judge.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I think everyone would like "Wild" birds better, however that said, club birds are better then none ! I even have picture's from a few years ago with Quill at a club :shock: with the mighty and much lamented OAK . I think all Quill is saying (correct me if I am wrong, not trying to put words in anyones mouth) is that nothing beats "Wild" birds.......... I am sorry but I dont know any clubs up north. Wasatch Wing and Clay in Salt Lake area, Hickens Chickens out East are all I am familiar with.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know much about any of the other clubs in Northern Utah either. There is one in Paradise that Dan Lockwood use to run but he's been out of it for sometime. I'm not sure who runs it or pricing or any contact info.
There is another club west of Bothwell, kind of near Public Shooting Grounds, but I don't know anything about that outfit either.
If you go a bit farther north to Malad, Idaho Roger Miller has a place but you'll go broke shooting birds there and hate dealing with him. He just sent out his pricing in an email and I about died. He charges $150.00 a year for a membership fee, you have to order at least 26 pheasants at $25.00 a bird or $17.00 for chukars. For up to three guns it is $80.00 and an additional $10 a gun after that. If you don't shoot all your birds by January 16 of 2013 he charges you $0.15 a day per bird per day. You also have to release at least 6 birds per visit. And don't forget the 50% down payment prior to hunting! His outfit is a joke.

You won't be disappointed with Dillree's operation. If you want to go sometime let me know, we could split the cost of birds and I'm sure he'd let you try it without charging you anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

> I even have picture's from a few years ago with Quill at a club


_Yah, I believe our guide was the local village idiot. Kept talkin about GSP this and GSP that. Just about put a freakin damper on me ever gettin a GSP. That was until I did some research on the traditional GSP, now that hound is a little more my style_


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol.... well I am not sayin nutin about idiot's -O,- In fact I resemble that comment :!:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

_Yah, maybe that was a being little harsh. Were all prone to idiotic-ism now and again
It's purdy much a nightly gig for me_


----------



## wetvet (Oct 20, 2007)

I work my dogs at Muddy Road Outfitters in Benson. Pretty reasonable prices and some of the nicest folks to work with.

http://www.muddyroad.net/index.html


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

toasty said:


> You just called QuillGordon a troll. :shock: Quill is legend from the old division forums. I hope he posts up some pics, he has the finest upland pics I've ever seen in my life.


 -_O- That has to be the funniest thing I have read this year...a legend??? Maybe a legend in your fantasy, not in the birddog world. I will give him this...he did finally get a pointer, I guess that is something. :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That didn't take long...

o-||


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

QuillGordon said:


> > I even have picture's from a few years ago with Quill at a club
> 
> 
> _Yah, I believe our guide was the local village idiot. Kept talkin about GSP this and GSP that. Just about put a freakin damper on me ever gettin a GSP. That was until I did some research on the traditional GSP, now that hound is a little more my style_


Hey "Pee-twab" hows that traditional GSP pointin for ya... Sounds like a real Gem!... If I remember right I have never had to force a NON-traditional GSP to point, sure aint ran through the fields will any check cord on it.... To the dogs credit I am for sure with out any dout thinking it is the trainer and not the dog!

_*


QuillGordon said:
 


I posted this on Upland Journal but thought I might try here for input. Seems like more trainers here are willing to shed some light on different subjects.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts

Hey "Pee-twab" hows that traditional GSP pointin for ya... Sounds like a real Gem!... If I remember right I have never had to force a NON-traditional GSP to point, sure aint ran through the fields will any check cord on it.... To the dogs credit I am for sure with out any dout thinking it is the trainer and not the dog!

Golly geez am I gettin frustrated with my 13 month old boy. I worked him all summer long on Pigeons and had him steady to wing and shot. Now with these Forest Grouse he has regressed into a ripper. Now I know Forest Grouse are tough for a pointin hound due to not much scent on the ground but I'm considerin a check cord in the woods to show him what we expect. Almost daily we stake out a Pigeon to walk around in front of him, flush, fall to the ground with not so much as a blink of his eye? Pigeon no worky. Am I gettin impatient with this youngster or are my thoughts dead on? I'm torn between lettin him go and let him figure it out for himself or the old hands on approach of correcting him
Signed,
Flusher guy out of his element :?

Click to expand...

*_


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Ohh heck I forgot... Now go and post a picture of a old sow pig or a fat guy/girl and call it me... Same Ol'Quill.....


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

LMAO...Tell me the great didn't resort to pigeons??? I am pretty sure that is worse than a canned hunting club. _(O)_ :roll: 

Hey TAK, there is a villageidiot on here...guess who?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Try western skys in howell. Sterling lyman runs the club and its good. Also it has the best prices in the state.
www.huntwesternskys.com


----------



## Lannolin (Jun 5, 2012)

Let the Good Times Fly in Tremonton is pretty awesome, my Dad used to be a member while I was attending USU and probably once a month he would drive up and we would go, tons of fun and the owners are awesome. Nicest people around for sure.


----------

